# Bougainvillea



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm going to plant some bougainvillea around my run to provide shade, but I'm also thinking the thorns may deter SOME predators. What do you think?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Very pretty! Just make sure they aren't toxic to your birds.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I checked and they aren't supposed to be. The only concern was for the thorns, however they will be outside the run, on the opposite side of wire mesh. I'll be keeping them trimmed too.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I love them. I see chickens around them in the tropics all the time. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That makes me want to check on it too, then!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful! I should plant some.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

They're the perfect Florida plant. They don't need much water, you can train them to grow the way you want, and they're pretty. The thorns are pretty nasty, though, which is why I'm hoping it may help to deter some predators


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

My neighbors have a HUGE plant the grows up in their trees. It right on the other side of the fence. It provides a nice screen between our yards. The best part is I don't have to care for or water it, but I get to enjoy it. They really are beautiful!


----------

